# SNOW!



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I couldn't even risk taking mine out of the garage to try!!!

Sort of wish I had now as those pics look the business :thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome! I bet the 4wd was going nuts! Love the wheels as well are they 17" with R34 brembo's?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers!
Yup their 17s, and R34 Brembos.

Suprsingly the 4wd rarely moved from 0 on the torque meter, and that's with driving at a acceptible pace. Managed to score 50 when i decided to launch it in the carpark (childish i know), but i was curious to see if the TSC was actually working... 

Otherwise very little 4WD drama  

Most likely down to having proper winter tires, they grip like a mofo in the snow, though its still really easy to hang the back end out. 


Does make for a good snow plow .... driving over to my g/f in a snowstorm last night, i think i managed to clear the road for everyone


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd like to make some pics of my car if only i could find it in the snow!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

nice pics! love the wheels


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

looks good  Do I spy an Apexi ATS in your exhaust.. how do you find it.. im running 600bhp and find it a little restrictive and almost a bit to agressive at quietning the car down noise wise...


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

chaz_r33_gtr said:


> looks good  Do I spy an Apexi ATS in your exhaust.. how do you find it.. im running 600bhp and find it a little restrictive and almost a bit to agressive at quietning the car down noise wise...


It is indeed :thumbsup:

personally i like it, the car is pretty stealth with it in... 
though i get a ribbing from the guys up here when i turn up in my super quiet car 

Since i rack miles on the car day in, day out, it makes the commute, long journeys' and cruising on the motorway, quite peaceful, .......But if i'm out for a run, i'll take it out and, stick it in the boot, so i can listen to the unabridged RB26 sound.

I did cut 2 and a half loops out of the spring though, to get it to fully open around 2500rpm, so less backpressure around positive boost, had to stretch it back out a tiny bit to stop the baffle rattling.. sounds better than before, and i the perfomance hit is negligeable

I have been searching for a long time for an Apex'i DECS ECV to replace it whith, which i think would be more convenient, but no luck finding one... the idea of a automatic baffle with volume control appeals to me.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

those are awesome pics man, mind if i steal one for my desktop?:thumbsup:

is your car black or dark blue? the pics look like it could be either.

kev


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Sure no probs i can save them at a decent res for you if you want 

The car is dark pearl blue, tends to look pretty dark when it's overcast, i don't think the slush and dirt help though lol!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice photo shoot.....LOVE your car


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

Great shoots mate. wheels really set it off.

Amar


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

endo said:


> Sure no probs i can save them at a decent res for you if you want  yes please
> 
> The car is dark pearl blue, tends to look pretty dark when it's overcast, i don't think the slush and dirt help though lol!
> 
> Im not kidding when i say i would swap with you in a heartbeat if you wanted to?!, i love that car in that colour with those wheels, spot on mate.:thumbsup:


any other pics?

kev


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow that looks bleek, but is a nice contrast to the 32, great pic!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers guys, mucho appreciated :thumbsup:



bigkev said:


> any other pics?
> 
> kev


I like your edit of my quote 
I have to admit i love the color, it was a toss up of either red or blue when i was looking for one. 


anyways... Since you asked... lol

1600x1200 of the first pics since i made it my wallpaper at work, since it came out pretty good

these are a couple of the other pics, taken over the weekend, they vary in quality though :S 

looks a bit like a yule log with icing 



























-----

I took a few this morning on the way to work.
Admitedly its a bit more overcast today, so the lighting is bogging... and i was cold so a few shots that could have been good were ruined by camera shake.

1600x1200









1600x1200


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

endo said:


> Cheers guys, mucho appreciated :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice mate, do you have any pics not in the snow?

how much would you want for your car?

kev


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

bigkev said:


> very nice mate, do you have any pics not in the snow?
> 
> how much would you want for your car?
> 
> kev


The snow is festive though  
(though getting a bit old since there road is under about 2-3 inches of ice on the road outside the house, makes getting to work "interesting")

some of the non snow pictures i've taken here, here, here and here


----------

